

Radarmatic: a weather radar visualizer and API - jstn
http://radarmatic.com/

======
georgecmu
Interesting, but it seems to duplicate Weather Underground's wundermap that's
been available for a few years now: <http://www.wunderground.com/wundermap/>

Wundermap also displays data from personal weather stations, storm tracks,
sattelite imagery, etc.

------
cameldrv
Ok, but inferior to weather.com. I don't care what radar the information is
coming from, and I don't want to see ground clutter. Weather.com merges all
sites, removes ground clutter, and adds satellite overlays. Also, when I see a
loop, I usually want to see a longer timescale, like the last few hours,
instead of a few minutes. Most people are interested in seeing a few hours
because you can tell whether cells are building, what direction the cells are
going, and what direction the system is going. This is all very hard to tell
with individual sites and short timescales.

~~~
jstn
the animation shows the last 36 images, which should amount to a few hours.

------
eof
That's awesome, but it doesn't seem to work for me. Maybe it's just getting
hit.. or it's the clearest day in recent history for the whole USA

~~~
eof
Actually, now that I zoomed close enough to a station I am getting some
information.

Not sure what '10' precipitation in the air actually means, but it's right
over my head!

~~~
jstn
wikipedia has a nice explanation:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DBZ_(meteorology)>

